# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  [nouveau]   saisir plusieurs espace de suite ou tabuler

## siuol

Bonjour 


Comment peut on saisir plusieurs espace de suite ou tabuler dans les post


merci

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

On ne peut pas dans du texte simple, tout comme en HTML simple.

Si jamais tu as besoin de tabulations ou espaces pour des lignes de code ou mettre en forme un schma, sers-toi des balises *[**code]*, elles sont l pour a (elles correspondent aux balises _<pre>_ du HTML si tu connais...).

Ca donne a :


```

```

@++

----------

